# ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?



## Bello-Hechti (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal wieder im Forum.

Da ich in der vergangenen Zeit ausschließlich auf Karpfen, Schleie und Forellen gegangen bin, möchte ich nun die Kunst des Zander Fangs lernen. Natürlcih habe ich viele Meinungen aus meinen Reihen erhalten. Als ich diese jedoch nach ihren Fangerfolgen fragten, kam immer nur "die letzte Zeit keinen" oder " man hat nicht immer Glück. Ich weiß, das Glück von Können kommt, also will ich es genau wissen und danach handeln.
#c 
Welche Montage ist die gängigste auf Grund? Wann setze ich den Anschlag? Eine Zigarettenlänge!?!? Wie groß sollten die Köderfische sein? Welche Schnur ist am geeignesten?

Ich fische ausschließlich an unseren Seen.

Für zahlreiche Tipps bin ich jetzt schon dankbar.

Petri Heil

Bello-Hechti


----------



## NorbertF (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Wenn du dich zum Spinnfischen durchringen kannst würde ich dir zum Angeln mit Gummifischen raten.
Damit wird nach meiner Erfahrung wesentlich mehr Zander gefangen. Es hat ausserdem den Vorteil dass man die Fische nicht verangelt. "Eine Zigarettenlänge" warten, tut mir direkt weh wenn ich das lese. Raubfische die Drillinge schlucken lassen ist meiner Meinung nach unnötig, sogar kontraproduktiv, weil der Fisch mehr Zeit hat den Braten zu riechen und das Zaug wieder auszuspucken.
Bei einer Grundmontage bei der der kleine tote Köderfisch mit einer Ködernadel so aufgezogen wird dass der Einzelhakenbogen aus dem Maul herausragt und die Schnur am Schwanz austritt kann man auch sofort anschlagen, die Erfolgsquote ist imho höher als beim "schlucken lassen".


----------



## John Doe12 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hallo

Das mit der Zigarettenlänge vergiß mal wieder ganz schnell,das ist nämlich Humbug und wird nur noch von einigen sehr alten Anglern hier gemacht,wenn ich das sehe wird mir regelmäßig schlecht.

Grund oder Pose,tja da bräuchten wir ein paar Gewässerinfos von dir.

Köfis solltest du ruhig bis 20cm Länge wählen,das interessiert nen vernünftigen Zander überhaupt nicht,auch bei solch großen Köfis schlage ich beim ersten Run an,da ich ausschließlich mit sehr großen Einzelhaken an nem 70cm langen 6kg Stahlvorfach angel.Fehlbisse sind fast null,aber kommt ab und zu ja nunmal vor.
Schnur auch ein wenig Gewässerabhängig,aber ne 0,25er bis 0,30er monofile sollten völlig ausreichen.

Kunstköderangeln ist allerdings bedeutend abwechslungsreicher und die Stachelritter stehen halt drauf zur Zeit.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Bello-Hechti (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Vielen Dank,#6 

hätte ich mir gleich denken können. Jetzt weiß ich, warum gestern meine Spule fast leer war und beim Anhieb der Fisch weg!

Mit der Montage mach ich scheinbar alles richtig. Vielleicht ein größerer Haken.

Norbert vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp.

Petri Heil|wavey: 

Achim


----------



## Jockel13883 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Was ich noch empfehlen kann: Verleih dm Fischchen mit Styropor, das du in seine Bauchhöhle schiebst, ein bisschen Auftrieb, die zander fassen dann meistens etwas energischer zu, jedenfalls an dem gewässer, dass ich hauptsächlich beangel. Ich hab das sogar mal mit zwei Ruten getestet, ein Fischchen mit Auftrieb, das andere ohne. Ergebnis: Zwei zander auf das Fischchen mit Auftrieb, ein Fehlbiss auf das  ohne.

In diesem Sinne Petri !


----------



## Bello-Hechti (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Vielen Dank,

probier ich das nächste mal gleich aus.

Petri Heil #6 
Achim


----------



## doggie (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hallo Achim,

ich bin zwar hauptsächlich mit der Spinne auf die Glasaugen unterwegs, habe aber früher sehr viel mit Köderfisch auf Zander geangelt.

Ich habe viele Montagen ausprobiert, manchen haben funktioniert, manche konnte man gleich in die Tonne kloppen! Nach meiner Probierzeit habe ich dann fast nur noch mit großen (!!) Einzelhaken gefischt und hatte fast keine Fehlbisse mehr.

ME ist der größte Fehler, dass man zu kleine Haken verwendet und mit dem Anchlag zu lange wartet! Ich schlage beim Köderfischangeln auf Zander fast an wie beim Karpfenangeln, vielleicht warte ich einen kleinen Tick länger,  jedenfalls kann kein Mensch auf diesem Planeten in dieser Zeit ein Zigarette rauchen!:q 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Bello-Hechti (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hi doggie,

vielen Dank. Ich habe viele Köderfische eingefroren. Sind frische besser?
Noch etwas. Wenn ich gleich anschlagen soll, könnte man dann eine geflochtene dünne Schnur nehmen? Was ist von Vorteil?

Gruß Achim


----------



## Hermann W. (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Ich habe meinen bisher größten Zander (75 cm) auf zwei mal aufgetauten Köderfisch (Laube) gefangen. Ich nehme zwar lieber frische, aber eingefrorene funktionieren auch!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Veit (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*



doggie schrieb:


> Ich habe viele Montagen ausprobiert, manchen haben funktioniert, manche konnte man gleich in die Tonne kloppen! Nach meiner Probierzeit habe ich dann fast nur noch mit großen (!!) Einzelhaken gefischt und hatte fast keine Fehlbisse mehr.
> 
> ME ist der größte Fehler, dass man zu kleine Haken verwendet und mit dem Anchlag zu lange wartet! Ich schlage beim Köderfischangeln auf Zander fast an wie beim Karpfenangeln, vielleicht warte ich einen kleinen Tick länger,  jedenfalls kann kein Mensch auf diesem Planeten in dieser Zeit ein Zigarette rauchen!:q


Wo er recht hat, hat er recht. Kann ich alles nur hundertprozentig unterschreiben.


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Ich warte auch nur so lange bis ich sicher bin dass Schnur von der Rolle genommen wird dann bügel rumklappen warten bis die Schnur fast gespannt ist und dann Anhieb setzen. Verwende nur noch große Einzelhaken auf Zander.


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

mal ne zwischenfrage:
wie ködert ihr die köfis am einzelhaken an?


----------



## NorbertF (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Aufziehen so dass der Hakenbogen aus dem Maul ragt und die Schnur beim Schwanz wieder austritt.


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Aufziehen so dass der Hakenbogen aus dem Maul ragt und die Schnur beim Schwanz wieder austritt.


danke! also genau so wie bei nem "normalen" zanderhaken!


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Ich steche die immer hinter dem Kopf in der Schulter ein und lass die Schnur am Schwanz austreten. Der Haken ragt dann an der "höchsten" Stelle des Fisches neben der Rückenflosse aus dem Köfi, meiner meinung nach begünstigt das ein "Greifen" des Hakens beim Anhieb


----------



## Pfandpirat (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Da mische ich mich doch gleich mal ein.

Welche Haken nehmt ihr genau?

Marke/Version/Größe ?

Ich nehme die schlanken Wurmhaken von Gamakatsu.

(Größe hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf)






Quelle: http://www.gamakatsu.de/html/english/img/products/Worm-hooks/Worm-38.jpg


Zur Beköderung:

Wenn der Haken aus dem Maul tritt, hatte ich schon oft demolierte Köfis nach dem ersten Wurf.

Da greife ich dann zum Schwanzstück. Da kann man den Haken klasse fixieren und ist auch bei weiten Würfen ein ganzes Stück stabiler.


----------



## Holger (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Macht keiner ne Lippenköderung ? Find sie prima und kann mich über zu viele Fehlbisse nicht beklagen.


----------



## Alcedo (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch Cracks schon Erfahrung mit Circle Hooks auf Zander gemacht ??? 

Gruß Alcedo


----------



## Bello-Hechti (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hi Wallerschreck und alle die meine Fragen beantwortet haben,

vielen Dank, ihr habt mir sehr weiter geholfen. Bei meinem ersten ZANDER Fang werde ich mich wieder melden. Ich hoffe dass es nicht all zulange dauert.

Eoin Petri Heil und guten Rutsch wünscht Euch 

Achim


----------



## Bello-Hechti (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hi NorbertF,

noch eine Frage an Dich. Du scheinst Dich bestens damit auszukennen, da die Antworten immer kurz und Bündig sind.

Da ich mit zwei Ruten fischen gehe, würde es Sinn machen eine auf Grund und die andere mit einer Pose anzubieten. Wenn mit Pose, wie sollte die Montage aussehen? Welche Pose ist geeignet (Wassertiefe bis ca. 5-6m)? Wie sieht dann das Vorfach aus und die Köfi Montage?

Gruß Achim


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

@Pfandpirat
Die Haken nehm ich auch Größe meistens 1 oder 2.

@Alcedo
Circle Hooks verwende ich nicht, ich hab nen Test gelesen in dem die sehr schlecht abgeschnitten haben was die "greifwirkung" und die verlustrat im Drill angeht.


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hallo Achim,

die Zander stehen sehr sehr selten nicht direkt am Grund, jetzt wo es kalt wird kannst du quasi ausschliessen Zander im Freiwasser zu finden.
Das heisst wenn du mit Pose fischen willst sollte der Köfi trotzdem auf Grund aufliegen oder einige Zentimeter darüber rumflattern. Wenn du ihn auflegst, dann kannst du genauso anködern wie bei der Grundmontage.
Kurz über Grund würde ich evtl. lieber den Einzelhaken im Kopfbereich durchstechen, durch die Augen (hält gut), Lippen oder hinter dem Kopf unter der Wirbelsäule durch. Dann steht der Köfi so schräg nach oben im Wasser, ist auch nicht schlecht.

Pose: ich nehme an es ist ein See, also würde ich eine schlanke Pose nehmen die gerade genug trägt, sehr fein also.
Vorfach: wenn keine Hechte da sind auf jeden Fall FluoCarbon. Das ist absolut unsichtbar und somit super auf Zander. Leider auch etwas steif, also nicht zu dick wählen.


----------



## Bello-Hechti (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hi NorbertF,

wird alles ausprobiert. DANKE

Gruß Achim


----------



## Welshunter (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hab diesen Sommer vermehrt mit Circles gefischt!

Ergebniss: Nur fehlbisse bzw knapp gehakt und weg!

Vielleicht muss ich meine Technik da auch einfach nochmal überdenken!

Aber beim Wallerfischen klappt es super!


gruß


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Das Maul des Zanders dürfte wohl zu hart sein für circles. Da muss schon ein ordentlicher Anhieb ran.


----------



## Aalfreak (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

@ Wallerschreck :

Zitat:
"Circle Hooks verwende ich nicht, ich hab nen Test gelesen in dem die sehr schlecht abgeschnitten haben was die "greifwirkung" und die verlustrat im Drill angeht."

Sorry, aber ist totaler Quatsch.
Circles greifen hervorragend und sitzen, formbedingt, hervorragend wärend des Drills.
Soweit man bei einem Zander überhaupt von einem Drill reden kann.

@ all :

Man bedenke, bei der Hakenanbringung am Köfi, die Schluckrichtung des Zanders.
Kleinere Fischchen werden willkürlich geschluckt, wie er sie bekommt.
Größere Köfis (selbst Kaulbarsche!!!) werden vom Schwanz her verschluckt.

Deshlb ist gerade bei größeren Köfis, das auffädeln aufs Vorfach, bei dem der Haken dann im Kopf/Maulbereich herausschaut, die denkbar ungünstigste Variante einen größeren Köfi zu ködern.
Drillings- bzw. Schwanzköderung wäre in dem Fall vorteilhafter.

Das mit dem "vom Schwanz her schlucken", bei etwas größeren Köfis, konnte ich merere Jahre live im Aquarium beobachten:

Gebt mal bei der Suchfunktion ein:
"Zander frißt Kaulbarsch"  !

Da hatte ich mal solch ein Schluckvorgang mit Bildern dokumentiert.

Gruß!
Aalfreak


----------



## Bello-Hechti (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Bei jedem schluckt der Fisch eben anders (Kennen wir das nicht aus dem realen Leben?!) Jeder sollte mit dem, was am erfolgreichsten ist, weiter fischen. Ich probiere auf jedenfall bei Möglichkeiten. Schließlich bin ich nicht unter Wasser und kann mir das Geschehen live anschauen.

D.h. ein Haken in Richtung Kopf und ein Haken in Richtung Schwanz. Bin mal gespann, auf was "meine" Zander stehen.

Petrie Heil

Achim


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hmm. Wie gross waren die Zander in deinem Aquarium? Kleine beissen auch bei GuFi oft nur in den Schwanz, die besseren eigentlich immer in den Kopfbereich, auch steckt der Gufi normal immer Kopf voran ordentlich im Maul (und nicht umgebogen).
Man sieht ja den Gufis immer schön an wo die Zähne eingedrungen sind.


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> die Zander stehen sehr sehr selten nicht direkt am Grund, jetzt wo es kalt wird kannst du quasi ausschliessen Zander im Freiwasser zu finden.



Naja, das ist tagsüber sicherlich richtig, aber in der Abenddämmerung und nachts rauben die Zander gerne im Freiwasser oder an der Oberfläche, auch jetzt noch. Gestern war ich mit Gummifisch am Grund leer ausgegangen und fing dann auf Wobbler im Mittelwasser in kurzer Zeit 2 Zander an genau der selben Stelle.


----------



## Mike86 (8. September 2009)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

mh ich bin auch ziemlich neu. und ich würde auch gerne nen schönen hecht oder zander auf grund fangen. da ich eig keine ahnung habe von montagen habe ich einfach mal inprovisiert ^-^. an meiner hauptschnur nen gummistoper 60g blei wirbel an den wirbel ca20cm schnur mit nem haken.und nochmal nen ca 20 cm schnur mit nem drilling haken. den größeren habe ich von unten nach oben durch den kopf. den drilling zusätlich seitlich in den fisch. denkt ihr dieser aufbau ist gut? oder eher für die tonne =) danke im foraus =)


----------



## Hechtnarr (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hallo,

wenn ich auf Zander fische, benutze ich grundsätzlich einen kleinen Drilling mit Stahlvorfach (selbstgebunden), denn es kann ja immer mal vorkommen, dass ein Hecht deinen Köderfisch nimmt.
Ich zersteche dem ca. 5-7cm langen Köderfisch die Schwimmblasse und anschließend zieh ich ihn von der Mitte des Bauches zur Schwanzflosse.
Anschließend lege ich den Köfi mit einer Spinnrute von 20-40 gr. Wg. mit einem Durchlaufblei aus.

Bei einem Biss musst du nach deinem Gefühl gehen. 
Sobald ich eine Biss bemerke, weis ich das ihn der Zander gefunden hat.( Das heißt aber nicht das er ihn nimmt. Der Zander ist ein sehr sesibeler Fisch, vorallem wenn viele Futterfische in seinem Revier sind.) Falls der Zander gehen sollte, warte ich noch bis er eine Pause macht und dann weitergeht, oder wenn er stark an Tempo zunimmt.

Mit diesem Schema habe ich schon viel Zander überlisten können.

Viel Glück beim Zanderfischen.

Hechtnarr


----------



## davidhecht (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Ich würde den Köfi(10-13 cm) an einem mindestens 50 cm langen weichem Stahlvorfach mit Einzelhaken anbieten.
Als Methode eignet sich meiner Meinung am besten ein langsam sinkenden Sbirulino als Blei zuverwenden, da der Zander nur so gut abziehen kann.
Wenn ein Zander den Köder nimmt, schwimmt er erst ein Stück bevor er ihn verschlingt. Warte also nach dem Biss, bis der Zander nach seinem "Run" aufhört und setze dann den Anhieb


Gruß David


----------



## Udo561 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hi,
willst du deinen Zander verwerten oder setzt du ihn zurück ?
Je nach dem würde ich unterschiedlich vorgehen , da ich alle Zander zurück setzte verwende ich nur Einzelhaken am Stahlvorfach.
Den Köderfisch ( wenn möglich Rotauge , 8-10 cm ) ziehe ich mir einer Ködernadel auf und spritze ihm mit einer Spritze etwas Luft ein.
Dadurch schwebt der Köderfisch leicht über Grund.
Den Anschlag setze ich so früh wie möglich , direkt wenn ich merke das der Zander den Köderfisch aufnimmt.
Wenn ich den Zander verwerten wollte würde ich zusätzlich einen Angstdrillig setzen .
Gruß Udo
ps. meiner Meinung nach ist der Zanderfang mit Gummiköder viel effektiver


----------



## Stachelgetier (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Aha, da benutzt jemand Einzelhaken, damit er den Zander wieder zurücksetzen kann und auf der anderen Seite brät er dem KöderFISCH einen über die 12e #c

Und dann noch "Pro Catch&Release" unterm Benutzerbild :v

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## strawinski (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

vergesst auch nicht Fischfetzen anzubieten. Machmal fängt man damit mehr....ich zumindest.....Vor allem die Schwanzteile


----------



## Nobbi 78 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*



strawinski schrieb:


> vergesst auch nicht Fischfetzen anzubieten. Machmal fängt man damit mehr....ich zumindest.....Vor allem die Schwanzteile



Sehe ich genau so.
Fischfetzen sind beim Naturköderangeln auf Zander weitaus fängiger als ganze Köfis.


----------



## Fabsibo (3. September 2010)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Hallo, hoffe hier schreibt nochmal jemand ..

Also zu den Beiträgen, wo der Köfi durch Maul aufgezogen wird die Schnur durch den Schwanz wieder austriff. Ich angel seit Jahren mit dieser Montage und habe "leider" noch nie darüber nachgedacht sofort anzuschlagen, sobald die Schnur läuft. Das ist natürlich bedingt dadurch das die älteren Vereinsmitglieder immer geraten haben, bei "zweiten" Lauf erst anzuschlagen :-(... Nun mal eine Frage, ich denke eig immer das der Zander oder auch Hecht den Köfi seitlich packt und erstmal davonschwimmt, wenn ich in diesen moment sofort anschlage, hat der Zander den Haken nach meiner Theorie gar nicht im Maul also könnte ich ihn eig nur von außen Haken??? 

Wäre nett wenn mir da nochmal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte ..

lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. September 2010)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Dafür gibt es bessere Alternative als die Haken aus dem Maul Methode 

2 Ryderhaken in Reihe, wen Du für den zweiten Haken die No Knot Verbindung wie die Karpfenangler benutzt (-=Klick=-) kannst das System an jede KöFi Größe individuell anpassen. 
Ein Haken wird in Kopfnähe platziert, einer ca auf dem letzten Drittel des Schwanzes, wen der Fisch zieht, hau an. Hängt zu 98%


----------



## Fabsibo (4. September 2010)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Ja das klingt eig ganz gut, denke mit 2 haken ist es auch besser ;-)..Was machst du denn wenn du zu 50% mit nem Hecht rechnen musst, weil die knotenlose verbindung kann man ja nicht mit 7x7  oder 1x19 machen und alles andere halte ich für Hecht nicht 100%tig sicher??


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. September 2010)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Ja das klingt eig ganz gut, denke mit 2 haken ist es auch besser ;-)..Was machst du denn wenn du zu 50% mit nem Hecht rechnen musst, weil die knotenlose verbindung kann man ja nicht mit 7x7  oder 1x19 machen und alles andere halte ich für Hecht nicht 100%tig sicher??



Mit 7x7 geht das, ich nehme für Ansitz Authanic Wire von Iron Claw, ist hechtsicher da mit Stahleinlage.


----------



## Fabsibo (4. September 2010)

*AW: ZANDER - Montage? - Anschlag? - Grund?*

Alles klar, dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren ...


----------

